# Just over a year old...reef tank....first real pics of my tank



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So Ive been a pretty active member on the forum but I havent really posted many pics of my tank. So I have been playing around with my camera and what better stuff to take pictures of is coral?! Just a few pics. definiely not of everything. Maybe once I get a better feel of photography Ill post some more.

Start of cycle last Jan 2014


March 2015























and of course my tough as nails little boy...Bentley


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The tank looks really amazing Matt and I can't believe how much different it looks

I need to bring Bentley a new chew toy


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice and clean tank. My hope, my will look like this one day

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Well done Matt !

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Gsp*

Man what a great tank. I have read that GSP grows really fast. Your is huge.

How big was it when you first got it?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic looking tank!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Man what a great tank. I have read that GSP grows really fast. Your is huge.
> 
> How big was it when you first got it?


Thanks everyone. Can't wait to buy our next house just so I can build a bigger and better tank. Lol.

The gsp was actually much large I had a massive rock it was covered. That is just left over lol. Rock was larger then a foot ball. Lol


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> The tank looks really amazing Matt and I can't believe how much different it looks
> 
> I need to bring Bentley a new chew toy


Well he likes stuffed toys because he can chew open the back of their heads and pull the stuffing out(aka brains) Lol he does this with every single one. It's messed up he's sick and twisted like that. Lol


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

whoa!!! good looking tank, and dog.

Can't wait until my tank hits the one year mark. I will do the same, post a before and after. Your tank is growing out very nicely.

Congrats


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

*Inspiration!*

Thanks for posting these pics. They are a lovely inspiration as I begin assembling the gear for my first reef tank. It is pretty cool to see how far one can come in a year!

What kind of lighting rig are you running?

-- Pat


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Pruss said:


> Thanks for posting these pics. They are a lovely inspiration as I begin assembling the gear for my first reef tank. It is pretty cool to see how far one can come in a year!
> 
> What kind of lighting rig are you running?
> 
> -- Pat


I'm running a 4bulb t5 aquatic life (2 blue plus and 2 aqualue special - all ati) and a reefbrite tech all blue strip. Just installed the reefbrite before the pics. It was pricy for a strip light but totally worth the investment. The t5s are great for growth and the led strip for added colour and shimmer. Colours pop like crazy!


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

mmatt said:


> I'm running a 4bulb t5 aquatic life (2 blue plus and 2 aqualue special - all ati) and a reefbrite tech all blue strip. Just installed the reefbrite before the pics. It was pricy for a strip light but totally worth the investment. The t5s are great for growth and the led strip for added colour and shimmer. Colours pop like crazy!


Awesome. Thanks for sharing this. Trying to get a straight line on where to start with lighting is really tough. I'm considering a hybrid rig with T5s and LED... Or just straight LED.

-- Pat


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Pruss said:


> Awesome. Thanks for sharing this. Trying to get a straight line on where to start with lighting is really tough. I'm considering a hybrid rig with T5s and LED... Or just straight LED.
> 
> -- Pat


Well I started with the t5's because they are tried tested and true. and the LED's give colour and shimmer you just cant get with t5's. If you go straight LED's you need to make sure you run a dimmer. LED's can get pretty intense. You'll get a ton of mixed opinions on lightening choices. T5's cost more to run and you have to change bulbs, MH is just high powered and costly, but some people swear by them, great for SPS. LEDs are really pricy to start but are cheap to run due to low power use. T5 at optimum power get great growth. but the colour out of LED's are like.... GAWD DAMN! thats why i've gone with a mix. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

mmatt said:


> Well I started with the t5's because they are tried tested and true. and the LED's give colour and shimmer you just cant get with t5's. If you go straight LED's you need to make sure you run a dimmer. LED's can get pretty intense. You'll get a ton of mixed opinions on lightening choices. T5's cost more to run and you have to change bulbs, MH is just high powered and costly, but some people swear by them, great for SPS. LEDs are really pricy to start but are cheap to run due to low power use. T5 at optimum power get great growth. but the colour out of LED's are like.... GAWD DAMN! thats why i've gone with a mix. Hope that helps.


It does help. It helps to hear your opinion based on your experience, but also helps to see what kind of growth you've had with your setup. I'd prefer to go straight LED. Lower heat, lower operating costs and no replacing of bulbs is pretty attractive. But I'd hate to be limiting coral growth. Which is why a hybrid light or combo system is interesting.

Congrats again on a beautiful first anniversary.

-- Pat


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

I would have to say, the pictures (as usual) do not do this tank justice, or Bently!!

It is a beautiful system, well maintained.

Good job Mmatt!!

I don't see my I mean your clam. Where did you move it to


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

ok, I see the clam!! 

Again, great job on the tank!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

paulie said:


> I would have to say, the pictures (as usual) do not do this tank justice, or Bently!!
> 
> It is a beautiful system, well maintained.
> 
> ...


Lol! Moved it up The rocks a little. Thanks homie


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

may you please give a writeup about the tank? i.e. dimensions, how you maintain it, equipment, etc? It is a beautiful tank! I wish I could turn my tank into something as beautiful as this!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

PACMAN said:


> may you please give a writeup about the tank? i.e. dimensions, how you maintain it, equipment, etc? It is a beautiful tank! I wish I could turn my tank into something as beautiful as this!


Will do. When I get a bit of time in the next week or so I'll put something on this thread.


----------

